
Building a keyboard from an old typewriter - ingve
http://cowlark.com/2019-11-03-keyboard/
======
jagger27
I was day dreaming today of doing the opposite: attaching a modern mechanical
keyboard to some sort of printing device. I figure an electric typewriter like
this would be ideal for this kind of project. A dot matrix printer might be
more hackable...

~~~
MayeulC
ddevault did something like this pretty recently:
[https://drewdevault.com/2019/10/30/Line-printer-shell-
hack.h...](https://drewdevault.com/2019/10/30/Line-printer-shell-hack.html)

------
dukoid
I was hoping for something that looks like the Brazil Movie computers...
[http://www.tronola.com/assets/images/Brazil_movie_computer_2...](http://www.tronola.com/assets/images/Brazil_movie_computer_200.gif)

------
purplezooey
why not put it in a different case

